# Colonel Marc Rouleau, OMM, CD  05 April 2020



## dapaterson (8 Apr 2020)

On April 5, 2020, Marc Rouleau passed away peacefully at his home at the age of 54. Marc was thoughtful in his words and actions, always quick witted and he lived with intention and purpose. Most of all, he took unmeasurable pride in his family's team-like approach to life and unconditional love for one another. 

https://www.beechwoodottawa.ca/en/services/colmarcrouleau?


----------



## OldSolduer (8 Apr 2020)

RIP Sir


----------



## Old Sweat (8 Apr 2020)

Condolences to the Rouleau family. Marc's dad, Normand, was a classmate of mine on OCP. Norm had left a well paying job as a hard rock miner in Rouyn-Noranda to have a go at artillery OCP. This was despite being almost completely unilingual, but he persevered and made it through. We were friends for the rest of his life, and I am honoured to have served with him. 

Marc was one of the good ones, as is his brother, Mike. I also have a ton of time for their mom, who is an anglo from the Pembroke region.

Good Shooting, Stand Easy, Marc.


----------



## Weinie (8 Apr 2020)

Marc was mentor, guide, leader and friend of mine for 25 years. I miss him a lot.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (8 Apr 2020)

RIP Col Rouleau.


----------

